# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Kiretaza ili porod

## alef

Trudna sam 17 tt i danas sam saznala da bebi ne kuca srce. Kažu da mjere odgovaraju tt i da je beba umrla unutra zadnjih 7 dana. Dali
su mi nekoliko dana da dodjem sebi i odlučim želim li kiretazu ili da mi induciraju porod. Kiretaža bi bila u općoj anesteziji, porod bi mogao trajati i dan-dva.
Kontam da je porod prirodniji za tijelo, a ovo drugo je možda brže i lakše... 
Imate li iskustava?

----------


## Beti3

O, alef pred kojom si ti odlukom. Suosjecam s tobom.
Prezivjela sam porod u kome sam znala da je bebi prestalo kucati srce i ne bih to nikom pozeljela. Sati takvog stresa koji se nikad ne zaboravljaju.
Ako mozes birati, uzmi kiretazu pod anestezijom. Vjerujem da ces lakse podnijeti.
Drzi se alef, mislim na tebe.

----------


## cvijeta73

kiretaža, bez imalo razmišljanja. nema ništa prirodno u ovakvom porodu. frendica je tako 3 dana rađala umrlu bebu, u 26. tjednu, pakao je prošla. 

drži se!

----------


## Ives000

O Bože!  :Sad:  Jako mi je žao! 
Nitko se ne bi trebao naći pred ovakvom odlukom. 
Strašno! Prošla sam također inducirani porod u 22tt, slažem se s Beti, velika je to trauma, i možda bi ti bilo lakše kiretažom, ali tada fizički oporavak duže traje.
Nakon kiretaže se ne preporuča bar 6mj ostati u drugom stanju. Teško nam je reći što da napraviš jer tvoje tjelo je u pitanju i tvoja bebica. Ja bih prije izabrala "porod" kao opciju nego kiretažu. Zato kažem, ti si sada bitna, i tvoje zdravlje. Napravi onako kako misliš da je najbolje za tebe. Ako ti je teško donjeti odluku, možda bi bilo dobro da se posavjetuješ sa svojim doktorom. On će ti znati reći koja opcija je bolja za tebe. Drži se draga.  :Love:

----------


## Tanči

Kiretaža.
Bolje i pametnije.
I za psihu i za tijelo.
Ali ja bih pod lokalnom anestezijom.
Ta opcija mi je bila najlakša.
Probala sve drugo i u svim drugim opcijama je oporavak bio puno duži.

----------


## KrisZg

Ja nisam pozalila odluku. 4 mj nakon toga sam ostala trudna i bila zatvorena koliko i trebam biti pa skoro do termina.
Sjecam se da sam se te kiretaze bojala vise od svih trudova ovoga svijeta.Ali opet, to sam ja. Ukoliko se odlucis na porod ono sto mozes ocekivati su grcevi u ledjima i donjem dijelu trbuha jer je maternica jos mala pa ne boli citav trbuh. Ako ces imati srece kao ja, trudovi ce krenuti odmah nakon postavljanja gela. Sam porod neces osjetiti. Ja sam se tek nakon nekoliko sati sjetila o cemu se radi pa sam prihvatila sve one droge kaj nude.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## kljucic

Odluka je zaista teška  :Sad: 
Imala sam inducirani porod u 20. tj. (anencefalija i akranija) Kiretažu mi nisu nudili kao opciju, ali i da jesu, ne bih to odabrala jer smo mi htjeli preuzeti tijelo i Patrika sahraniti.
Ne znam da li bi ti, ako to želiš, dopustili da preuzmeš tijelo (s obzirom da je zakonska granica 22 tj.). Mi smo zamolili i čak su sestre uzele otisak stopala  :Heart:

----------


## sillyme

Meni je uopce cudno da itko ima dilemu. Inducirani sigurno nije prirodan, a oporavak ne znam bas da ti je brzi ako se tri dana patis sto ti nitko ne garantira da nece biti tako.
Za kiretazu te uspavaju i kad se probudis je gotovo. A ishoda jednog ili drugog postupka je isti.

Ja bih uvijek odabrala kiretazu.

----------


## Ives000

> Meni je uopce cudno da itko ima dilemu. Inducirani sigurno nije prirodan, a oporavak ne znam bas da ti je brzi ako se tri dana patis sto ti nitko ne garantira da nece biti tako.
> Za kiretazu te uspavaju i kad se probudis je gotovo. A ishoda jednog ili drugog postupka je isti.
> 
> Ja bih uvijek odabrala kiretazu.


Ne porađaju se svi 3 dana! Kada su mi (inducirani) trudovi počeli..u roku od 5 sati sam se porodila. I doktor mi je sam rekao da je u takvim slučajevima uvijek bolji porod. I ako ja nisam imala izbora. Morala sam roditi. Ali nikad ne bih svjesno izabrala kiretažu. Jer oporavak je doista duži.
I rizičniji. Ali dobro. Opet svatko zna kako, što i koliko može podnjeti. Psihićku bol neće umanjiti za koju god opciju se odlučila. Alef draga, želim ti puno snage za dane koji su pred tobom.  :Sad:

----------


## sillyme

> Ne porađaju se svi 3 dana! Kada su mi (inducirani) trudovi počeli..u roku od 5 sati sam se porodila.


Neki ne a neki da. Ti znas kako ce biti njoj? Ja znam da ne znam. 
Za kiretazu zna kako ce proci.

----------


## Ives000

Ne znam,kako će biti njoj i nisam nigdje tvrdila da znam!  . Ne možeš ni ti  tvrditi da je dobro otići u tim tjednima na kiretažu. Jer to je fetus star 17tt. Kiretaža u takvom stanju je puno rizičnija i može ostaviti velike posljedice. Dok su manji rizici pri porodu bez obzira bio on induciran ili ne. Znam iz svog iskustva i iskustva djevojaka koje su to prošle. Tako da ne govorim  sigurno napamet!

----------


## KrisZg

Znam da su mali tjedni za preuzeti tijelo. Ali kiretaza u tim tjednima nosi svoje. Meni je to horor. Rodila sam ga i pogledala. Zao mi je sto ga nisam drzala nego sam popustila sestrama. Bilo mi je vazno da vidim koliko je bolestan bio.I tako bih opet sa iskustvom.

Poslano sa mog LG-D855 koristeći Tapatalk

----------


## alef

Hvala svima na odgovorima. Ja se jos lomim, ali sutra bih već morala javiti Dr sta sam odlučila...
Ovo je došlo tako neočekivano, prosto ne mogu da se snađem.

----------


## Tanči

Jel' ti to prvo dijete?
Ako jest, odi na kiretažu.
Što prije.
Zaboravi porod.
A jednog dana kad dođe to vrijeme, rađat ćeš normalno kao i sve mi.
Ovo nije normalna situacija i ja se ne bih zamarala s tijelom u 17 tjednu.

----------


## Carmina406

Prosla sam porod u 26tt. Nije mi ostavilo traume. Nekome da. Isto kao i odluka da preuzmem bebu. Meni je lakse da sam ga pokopala dok bi nekome to donosilo stres u zivotu. Isto kao i kiretaza. Za psihu je laksa ali moze ostaviti posljedice na tvom tijelu. A i ne mora. Odluku ces donijeti sama. Iskustvo je svako za sebe. Svi smo razliciti. Jako mi je zao. Uz tebe smo ako ikako mozemo pomoci. Kako sam bila u svojoj tuzi uz curu koja je imala inducirani u istom tj kao i ti znam da imas pravo na lijekove protiv bolova i da dosta pomazu. Zelim ti da sto brze i bezbolnije ovu tugu prodes

----------


## Peterlin

> Hvala svima na odgovorima. Ja se jos lomim, ali sutra bih već morala javiti Dr sta sam odlučila...
> Ovo je došlo tako neočekivano, prosto ne mogu da se snađem.


7
Žao mi je što to prolaziš, ali nekako se mora riješiti. Ja bih na tvom mjestu prihvatila prijedlog liječnika ili ga piala za savjet što je  bolje učiniti. Samo hrabro...

----------


## sirius

> Hvala svima na odgovorima. Ja se jos lomim, ali sutra bih već morala javiti Dr sta sam odlučila...
> Ovo je došlo tako neočekivano, prosto ne mogu da se snađem.


Alef, kratkorocno fizicki i psihicki je sigurno laksa i bezbolnija kiretaza.( uspavaju te, i u nicemu ne sudjelujes)
Dugorocno , iskreno , ne znam. To je individualno sto se psihe tice,  a fizickog djela...o tome ne znam dovoljno . Pretpostavljam da postoje odredeni ( veci nego obicni ) rizici obzirom da je u pitanju vec 17 tj.

----------


## alef

Pa da, tih fizickih posljedica me i strah... Beba već ima formirane koštane strukture i postoji opasnost da pri postupku dodje do perforacije maternice ili kakvih drugog oštećenja...

----------


## sirius

> Pa da, tih fizickih posljedica me i strah... Beba već ima formirane koštane strukture i postoji opasnost da pri postupku dodje do perforacije maternice ili kakvih drugog oštećenja...


Jasno mi je. Nisam sigurna da na forumu ima iskustva sa kiretazom u tim tjednima (iako pretpostavljam da je razvoj stao mozda u 15 tj. ili ranije , pa se onda tako i racuna, barem sto se kiretaze tice). Razumijem tvoju dvojbu. Ali ako je dvojba cisto fizicke prirode i rizika fizickih posljedica mozda da direkto pitas neku zensku lijecnicu sto bi ona odlucila u tvojoj situacaiji. Pa ti mozda bude jasnije.

----------


## Tanči

> Pa da, tih fizickih posljedica me i strah... Beba već ima formirane koštane strukture i postoji opasnost da pri postupku dodje do perforacije maternice ili kakvih drugog oštećenja...



Točno da postoji rizik od perforacije.
Ali rizik postoji kod svakog zahvata pa i poroda.
Ja sam prošla pet kiretaža. U rasponu od 10-15 tjedna.
Nikad, nikakvih posljedica, a svaki put su mi govorili za rizike i ja sam ih znala.
Tako da, statistika je jedno, a iskustva drugo.
Imaš tu svakakvih iskustava, razgovaraj još s liječnicima, razmisli.
Kako god odlučila želim ti brz oporavak.

----------


## Deaedi

Teska odluka. Ipak, mislim da je bolja kiretaza. Ja sam prosla jednu, par tjedana je trudnoca bila manja, ali ipak je bezbolnije, brze i lakse.

----------


## rahela

Ako psihicki mozes podnijeti bolje inducirani
Ali ako mislis da ce ti psihicki biti lakse podnijeti kiretazu, onda bolje kiretaza, pa makar i uz rizik

----------


## Piksi1909

Rodila sam svoju djevojčicu u 28 tt i psihički sam to (ja bar mislim) dobro podnijela. Vidjeli smo je, zagrlili i poljubili. Znam da nebi svi isto odlučili, ali mi smo je htjeli vidjeti i oprostiti se od nje. Što se tiče poroda, mislim da bi trebala pitati doktora koji je način manje rizičan za tebe. Ukoliko misliš da možeš psihički podnijeti, osobno mislim da je porod bolja opcija, ali to je tvoja odluka i ti najbolje znaš što možeš podnijeti. Ali ipak razgovaraj sa doktorima o posljedicama i rizicima kiretaže.

Žao mi je, ako išta trebaš tu smo :Love:

----------


## karanfilčić

Draga jako mi je žao što moraš donijeti takvu tešku odluku, žao mi je zbog tvoje bebe. Nažalost svi mi imamo različito iskustvo i teško je reći što je za tebe najbolje, ja ću ti samo napisati moje iskustvo. Imala sam inducirani porod sa 20tt,(nisam mogls birati) porod je trajao 12 sati, za to vrijeme sam stalno imala bolove bez predaha. Povraćala sam i bila užasno iscrpljena, a psihički totalno uništena. Na kraju poslije dugih 12 sati i poslije poroda je doktor pregledom zaključio da me moraju i kiretirati jer je ostao komadić jedan. Nakon 6mj sam ostala trudna i morala raditi serklažu cerviksa jer sam se počela otvarati oko 20tt, jedan doktor mi je rekao da je to posljedica naglog otvaranja cerviksa u prošloj trudnoći u tim tjednima(ne znam da li je to točno). Uglavnom u toj trudnoći je beba umrla s 28tt(to nije povezano s prethodnom trudnoćom i porodom) i opet sam rađala mrtvu bebu, ovaj put sam imala svoje trudove pa je sve trajalo puno kraće ali jednako traumatično. Ja mislim da nema ništa prirodno u induciranom porodu umrle bebice, ali odluka je tvoja i vjerojatno najteža koju ćeš morati donijeti. Drži se , tu smo za tebe

----------


## sirius

Ima prirodno u tome da se ne otvara grlic maternice mehanicki i ne struze se stjenka , nego to tijelo obavi samo ( iako pod lijekovima).

----------


## Carmina406

> Ima prirodno u tome da se ne otvara grlic maternice mehanicki i ne struze se stjenka , nego to tijelo obavi samo ( iako pod lijekovima).




X 



U svakom pogledu je tesko. Izgubis bebu i to je bol koja je najveca. 

Mislim da ce svaki doktor dati savjet kako je za tijelo najbolje i da se sto prije oporavi. Jos jednom jako mi je zao zbog svakoga tko mora ovo prozivjeti i tu smo ako ikako mozemo pomoci

----------


## Kaae

alef, zao mi je zbog gubitka bebe. Drz' se.

Sad vidim na drugom topicu da si u USA. Bez te cinjenice ne bih imala nikakve ideje sto da ti savjetujem, ali sad kad znam, ako nije kasno, predlozila bih ti da razmislis o porodu. Ovdje je posve drugacija infrastruktura prije, za vrijeme i nakon poroda, plus postoje razne opcije u postpartum periodu. Vjerojatno mozes pronaci i doulu koja te moze pratit na porodu ili biti s tobom kasnije. 

Ako zelis, mogu ti preporuciti neke opcije i preko PP.

----------


## lunahor

Jako mi je zao alef  :Sad:  svedrugecure takoder  :Sad:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## alef

Evo da javim i ovdje rasplet... Kaae, upravo zato sto sam u USA trenutno odlučila sam se na kiretazu. Ustvari, nešto malo drugačije od obične kiretaze, s obzirom na tt - bila je to diletacija i evakuacija. Druga opcija nije bilo induciranje gelom ili infuzijom, već bih dobila neki lijek koji bi izazvao grčeve i krvarenje... Po opisima s foruma, ova d&e mi se činila prihvatljivijom. Evo zašto:
Dan ranije ambulantno su mi u cerviks uveli dva štapića lamanaria algi, da preko noći nabubre i diletiraju cerviks. 
U 10:15 ujutro su me uspavali, u 11:10 probudili, a u 11:45 već otpustili iz bolnice. Od lijekova sam dobila samo paracetamol za bolove... Čudno, bez antibiotika.
Postupak je urađen pod uktrazvucnim nadzorom...

----------


## Carmina406

Sto brzi oporavak u svakom pogledu :hug:

----------


## Beti3

alef, i ja ti zelim brzi oporavak i vjerujem da ce ti ga ovaj tvoj izbor i olaksati.

----------


## Tanči

> alef, i ja ti zelim brzi oporavak i vjerujem da ce ti ga ovaj tvoj izbor i olaksati.



Također i od mene iste želje.
Sretno i javi se.

----------


## lunahor

Samo grlim  :Smile:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## žužy

Jako mi je žao...želim ti brzi oporavak i šaljem veliki zagrljaj.

----------


## sillyme

Zelim ti brz oporavak...

----------


## alef

Hvala drage moje. Čini mi se da fizički oporavak protiče super... Nikakvih bolova, smetnji... Krvarenje kao slabije menstrualno... Nadam se da neće biti nikakvih posljedica. 
Psiha je drugo... Jos uvijek sam zaleđena u trenutku kada ultrazvuk pokazuje nepomično tijelo, bez otkucaja... 
Eh...

----------


## Boxica

> Hvala drage moje. Čini mi se da fizički oporavak protiče super... Nikakvih bolova, smetnji... Krvarenje kao slabije menstrualno... Nadam se da neće biti nikakvih posljedica. 
> Psiha je drugo... Jos uvijek sam zaleđena u trenutku kada ultrazvuk pokazuje nepomično tijelo, bez otkucaja... 
> Eh...


 :Love: 

ako zatrebaš razgovor, javi se...  :Love:

----------


## perla5

> Hvala drage moje. Čini mi se da fizički oporavak protiče super... Nikakvih bolova, smetnji... Krvarenje kao slabije menstrualno... Nadam se da neće biti nikakvih posljedica. 
> Psiha je drugo... Jos uvijek sam zaleđena u trenutku kada ultrazvuk pokazuje nepomično tijelo, bez otkucaja... 
> Eh...


Suosjecam,grlim.
I ja sam zaledjena u trenutku kad mi je rekao na uzv-u "Ovaj nalaz nece biti uredan. Ova bebica nije dobro."

----------


## Terpsichore

Pozdrav cure, nova sam ovdje. I pretužna

----------

